

Google Instant Blacklist - psawaya
http://www.2600.com/googleblacklist/

======
nostrademons
This resulted in some rather humorous questions at the press event, when a
reporter named "Slutsky" pointed out that she wasn't getting any instant
results when she searched for her name:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/09/google_instant_black...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/09/google_instant_blacklist/)

------
al_james
Wow. There must be a big market for instant porn search. Anyone?

------
MarinaMartin
It's sad how many of those words I had to look up.

